# Is it really that serious? Hodge Twins answer the question: "Should I take steroids?"



## Curt James (Feb 9, 2012)

*Is it really that serious? Hodge Twins answer the question: "Should I take steroids?"*






YouTube Video


----------



## SFW (Feb 9, 2012)

You a big fan of theirs, curt?


----------



## Curt James (Feb 9, 2012)

I've watched a lot of that Luii or Lui Marco's videos and, yeah, the Hodge Twins are great entertainers and educators in my book.

They claim natural status but they're not rabid anti-AAS types at all. They advocate a common sense approach to both lifting and supplementation.


----------



## SFW (Feb 9, 2012)

> They claim natural status but they're not rabid anti-AAS types at all


Good point. If they were rabid anti-aas they would lose subscribers, resulting in less revenue with adsense. clever marketing duo those two


----------



## Curt James (Feb 9, 2012)

^^^^ No doubt about that. They are making money, would be my bet. From their catchy slogan: *"You can do what the **** you wanna do!"* to their concise commentary and advocacy of brief workouts, Hodge Twins are marketing dynamos. Agreed.


----------



## SFW (Feb 9, 2012)

true. dude in the white tanky is on gears though. they should just come clean about it.


----------



## bjg (Feb 10, 2012)

something very important here comes out from this video: someone who is in good shape 200+ lbs is not gaining anymore should he take steroids? there are important issues that i can get out of this video:
1- true that you can reach your maximum potential but that is not it...you can always work on something to improve.
2- a bit of steroids by itself won't hurt you right? true but that is not the issue here the issue is: you are not satisfied as it is with your body after years of training WHAT MAKES YOU THINK THAT YOU WILL BE SATISFIED AFTER TAKING STEROIDS....THE PROBLEM LIES IN YOUR HEAD BECAUSE AS YOU TAKE A BIT OF SAFE STEROIDS YOU WILL REACH A POINT WHERE YOU STILL ARE NOT SATISFIED AND YOU WANT MORE THEN STEROIDS BECOME DANGEROUS. 
so before taking steroids ask yourself will you be satisfied with a little of steroids? what would you do as you start loosing what you gained


----------



## looper (Feb 11, 2012)

bjg said:


> something very important here comes out from this video: someone who is in good shape 200+ lbs is not gaining anymore should he take steroids? there are important issues that i can get out of this video:
> 1- true that you can reach your maximum potential but that is not it...you can always work on something to improve. teenagers do have their own virtual eforum now.
> 2- a bit of steroids by itself won't hurt you right? true but that is not the issue here the issue is: you are not satisfied as it is with your body after years of training WHAT MAKES YOU THINK THAT YOU WILL BE SATISFIED AFTER TAKING STEROIDS....THE PROBLEM LIES IN YOUR HEAD BECAUSE AS YOU TAKE A BIT OF SAFE STEROIDS YOU WILL REACH A POINT WHERE YOU STILL ARE NOT SATISFIED AND YOU WANT MORE THEN STEROIDS BECOME DANGEROUS.
> so before taking *steroids ask yourself will you be satisfied with a little of steroids?* what would you do as you start loosing what you gained



very true. loosing everything you worked years for is a crazy price to pay (to me)


----------



## ckcrown84 (Feb 11, 2012)

Woman will cheat on you with a fat ******* slob... damn straight lol


----------



## StrengthAddicts (Feb 11, 2012)

YouTube Video









​
My take on Hodge Twins is mixed. I enjoy the entertainment value, but I also have some reservations. I posted a video on this topic last month.


----------



## bjg (Feb 11, 2012)

StrengthAddicts said:


> YouTube Video
> 
> 
> 
> ...



where is this guy standing ? between his room and the bathroom?


----------



## StrengthAddicts (Feb 11, 2012)

bjg said:


> where is this guy standing ? between his room and the bathroom?



You got it!


----------



## GFR (Feb 11, 2012)

The Hodge twins are very entertaining, I also think they give good opinions of most stuff.


----------



## noheawaian (Feb 11, 2012)

The Hodge twins are racist and gay. Their agenda is obvious, i will admit they are good at brain washing weak minded people.


----------



## _LG_ (Feb 12, 2012)

SFW said:


> true. dude in the white tanky is on gears though. they should just come clean about it.



Yep


----------



## ceejay (Feb 19, 2012)

they enterataining


----------

